# 1963 Toro ?



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

https://nh.craigslist.org/atq/d/1963-toro-snowblower/6454951747.html


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, seen it on CL over the past month or so. 

If your a collector of museum pieces . . .


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice, would love to have it for the "hobby" collection, don't know about the "100% complete" statement as I would think there should be a cover over the drive belt to keep it from slipping when it gets wet...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You are correct about the SnowHound having an upper belt cover. He might have no clue though. It's the 25" that's the collectible one. Been looking for a few years for another member, no luck.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowhounds show up on CL here from time to time but they don't seem to sell. if it were a snowhound 25 I would be all over it


----------

